# Does anybody else keep changing picks?



## Santuzzo (May 5, 2010)

Hi,

I usually play Ibanez Paul Gilbert picks and then after a few weeks or months I change to Jazz III's (nylon,tortex or ultex). For some reason they feel more comfortable then and I think I can play better with them.
Then another few weeks or months later I change back to the Gilbert picks for the same reason.
This keeps going on, every 2-3 months or so I change between the two, and then I always think "oh, man, this pick works so much better for me, now I will stick with this".
But the cycle keeps repeating, and it's not that I keep trying new different picks, it's just laternating between JazzIII's and Paul Gilbert picks.

Just last week I ordered Paul Gilbert picks in bulk and yesterday I tried a JazzIII again and thought, I should play with those again.....

Does anybody else have this?

Lars


----------



## Fionn (May 5, 2010)

Nope, Jass III Reds all the way!


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 5, 2010)

For ages I swapped between Jazz III's and a metal pick that Jason Becker used to use, then I settled with Jazz III's and never looked back...

until now, when I've just ordered a Red Bear Big Jazzer as the III's seem too fiddly


----------



## youheardme (May 5, 2010)

jazz III's all the way


----------



## darbdavys (May 5, 2010)

JazzIII. Can't play with any other picks, they're just too large


----------



## FWB (May 5, 2010)

Yes. It pisses me off. I switch between jazz III's, stubby's and jazztones.


----------



## Demeyes (May 5, 2010)

It's about the only thing that stays the same. I only use green tortex picks. I've tried a few jazz picks and a few other different ones but I am so used to the ones I use I doubt I'll change.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 5, 2010)

I switched to Dunlop Ultex 2mm Sharp picks for about two weeks, but now I am using the 3mm big stubbies again. I love the ultex feel, and I liked the sharp tip, but I found the pick itself was too big, but I can't find any normal sized ones in 2mm. (Can't deal with picks thinner than that).


----------



## Cashandbrand (May 5, 2010)

Jazz III as well... almost everyone I talk to seems to use 'em


----------



## troyguitar (May 6, 2010)

I've used the same pack of red Jazz III's for 5 years or so and that is all I've ever used really. A few weeks ago, however, I bought a bag of the new carbon fiber max grip jazz III's and will probably be using those for the foreseeable future. The only thing I don't like about the new ones is they're much harder to find when they're dropped since they aren't bright red


----------



## SnowfaLL (May 6, 2010)

I do! I go between Jazz III's (metal/shredding/speed stuff) and Dunlop .60's ultex for slower playing/blues/jazz..


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 6, 2010)

Yeah man I switched around like crazy for the longest time until I started using metal. Now I have 1 pick and that's all I use...most people hate though because it's so heavy 
...but about the size of a jazz III


----------



## Cashandbrand (May 6, 2010)

Yeah... For me, the biggest thing is size


----------



## Santuzzo (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.

I'm just not sure why I keep changing between these two picks
Or if I should just force myself to stick to one, but thne again, if after a few weeks/months I feel like the other pick works better, why not. It's just that I know it will keep going on like this. Now I think I'd play better with the Jazz III, in a few weeks I will think I play better with the Paul Gilbert picks......wierd....


----------



## Mvotre (May 6, 2010)

i just laughed at all the people blaming pick size.. hell, i just cut mine to jazz III size 

pretty easy to do. Trace on the pick with a cd marker and a jazz III, and cut. Sometime i use a dremel, but a lot of times just a exacto knife. Then just a little sanding for the looks and that's it.


----------



## akguitarmaster (May 6, 2010)

Jazz III and thats it.


----------



## Maniacal (May 7, 2010)

Jazz III XL's are the only way... although it would be good if they had better grip.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 7, 2010)

No, I've used Jazz III's for four years


----------



## AliceAxe (May 7, 2010)

wow I just play with anything. big little heavy light , any piece of anything I happen to have in my hand *shrug* when I play I'm realy only brushing the strings with the very tip of the thing anyway, it doesnt seem to make all that much difference what it is. Though I do have to say the skull picks I've got from my Hotpicks endorsement are realy great, I just like the shape of the tip, not to sharp or round and same with the weight, right in the middle, a little smaller in size than a standard, more 'tear-drop shaped which I like and durable, they are absoultely my favorite and they look cool too  
....AND they glow in the dark 

http://www.hotpicksusa.com/hotpicksusa_products_hotpicks_shaped.cfm


----------



## Origin (May 8, 2010)

I switch between red and black jazz and .88 tortex, other than that I'm pretty faithful.


----------



## Bo Millward (May 8, 2010)

Man I'm another JazzIII purist but I use JazzIII XL's, I like a larger pick but I love JazzIII's for the way they colour your tone.


----------



## blackseeds (May 8, 2010)

i've got the same problem, but i always switch between black and red jazz IIIs, and those very pointy and hard dunlop picks, i don't know how they're called but yngwie malmsteen and jeff loomis seem to use them


----------



## natspotats (May 8, 2010)

i used to play the green fender picks with the rock and roll fist but my buddy at a local guitar shop said if i get used to these jazz IIIs ill never be able to play with any other pick again.

god damn was he right lol i love those little black things


----------



## AliceAxe (May 8, 2010)

also I once made a pick out of a realy stale piece of tortilla....

not as crazy as it sounds, check it:
Wheatware Heavy Guitar Picks | Biodegradable, Biocompostable, Eco Friendly Products


----------



## ivancic1al (May 8, 2010)

Just got some super thick Eric Johnson jazz III ( the red ones) the other day.
Man, they make it so much easier to string skip and do much more intricate techniques. At least I think they do, it might just be in my mind.


----------



## the red rocket (May 16, 2010)

purple tortex and sometimes ultex, jazz picks are too small for me


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 16, 2010)

Purple Tortex all the way.


----------



## ry_z (May 16, 2010)

I've been using the same four or five Dunlop Tortex .88mm picks for about three years now, and they're all really worn and stubby. I need to get some new ones.


----------



## Insightibanez (May 17, 2010)

I've been using star picks, not the Dunlop. They're hand made in Australlia, expensive but well worth the price tag. More fuller, articulate, and they last a life time. Better than any other pick I've ever used.


----------



## schecter007 (May 17, 2010)

All over the place with my picks.. i use anything really but I came across Brain picks with mad grip so im using them


----------



## InHiding (May 17, 2010)

I use a lot of different picks. I don't like Jazz III though. I guess I'm the minority here...


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong w/ trying a lot of picks til you find something that fits. I personally haven't strayed too far from the Dunlop Tortex picks. The blue ones--whatever size they are.

Before that I was using those Fender tortoise shell looking picks. I broke them a lot for some reason. The Dunlop Tortex picks are the ones I moved to next. They didn't break. Problem solved.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (May 17, 2010)

Santuzzo said:


> But the cycle keeps repeating, and it's not that I keep trying new different picks, it's just laternating between JazzIII's and Paul Gilbert picks.


Take some PG picks, and place them on a cookie sheet. Then carefully place JazzIII's in the center of those picks. Then place in the oven until melted together.

The ultimate solution to your pick switching woes.


----------



## Duke318 (May 17, 2010)

I used the tiny purple 3.0 mm stubbys for years, if you haven't tried them, I highly recommend them. Recently however, I've been using the 1.1 mm black ice picks. The stubbys are great for shredding but I could never get good harmonics with them.


----------



## AliceAxe (May 18, 2010)

Duke318 said:


> I used the tiny purple 3.0 mm stubbys for years, if you haven't tried them, I highly recommend them. Recently however, I've been using the 1.1 mm black ice picks. The stubbys are great for shredding but I could never get good harmonics with them.


 

I was just trying those stubby ones out. I was trying different picks contmplating what makes a fast pick. Ive tryed all sort of them now from those to the 'mcpherson' , and the 'stylus' . 

Stylus Pick is the most effective speed-picking method ever developed.

everyone has a differnet theory


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jun 21, 2010)

nothing but med - hevery picks 4 me

but since i got my 7 not even the heavy pics are lasting....so i need a pick upgrade myself


----------



## Faded Grey (Jun 22, 2010)

I did for a while. It went like this.

Tortex .88, Red Nylon Jazz 3, Gator Grip, Black Stiffo Jazz 3, Ultex Jazz 3.

I've tried other Dunlop jazzers, like the Jazztone 205 and the Tortex Black .88s, and they all fall short. UJ3s are just too good.


----------



## right_to_rage (Jun 23, 2010)

Jazz III Ultex are my favorites by far.


----------



## teqnick (Jun 23, 2010)

It really depends on what I feel like playing and what guitar i'm on. 

6 String w/ D'addario 11-54's : Dunlop Gator Grip .96mm (tuned to CGCFAD)
7 String w/ D'addario 12-60-70: Dunlop Delrin 1.14mm (B standard to drop Ab)
8 String w/ Ernie Ball 11-58-72: Dunlop Delrin 2.0mm(Everything tuned a half step down)

I pick like an angered Westboro Baptist Church member, and i feel like these are the most comfortable with the said tunings and string tension. Hope this helps!


----------



## failshredder (Jun 23, 2010)

I keep switching it up in a similar way. Sorry I can't give you any good advice. :\


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jun 23, 2010)

I only play with the Eric Johnson Jazz IIIs or the Ultex Jazz IIIs


----------



## evil toki (Jun 23, 2010)

It's all about the black ice!!!! 1.10!!!!


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jun 24, 2010)

I used snarling dogs 1.14 for a long time, then they just felt.. Not right to me. Now I currently use either the 2-3mm stubbys, 1.14 mm Jazz III, or occasionally a 1mm Dunlop Nylon pick. I tend to use the jazz's on my 7 more often, with the stubby's on my six. Probably the difference in tightness of the strings. But overall, I feel like the smaller size of the pick gives you a lot more control, and an easier time to squeal a harmonic out of it. Plus, a lot of the time your thumb/index finger will rub the strings, and if you're really getting into playing, your fingers could start to bleed, which is brutal. x)


----------



## Cabinet (Jun 26, 2010)

Personally I like Dunlop 205s
Amazon.com: Dunlop JD JazzTone 205 Guitar Picks 6-Pack: Musical Instruments

Like the standard Jazz pick, they're heavy and small. But the last jazz III pick I used was a little flimsy. It had practically no depth and took a lot of power to try and keep my picking accurate. These solved the problem. I still can pick really hard and loud, but I also stay precise with what I'm playing.

You could always check them out, I find them to be very reliable and they will never bend.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jun 26, 2010)

Cabinet said:


> Personally I like Dunlop 205s
> Amazon.com: Dunlop JD JazzTone 205 Guitar Picks 6-Pack: Musical Instruments
> 
> Like the standard Jazz pick, they're heavy and small. But the last jazz III pick I used was a little flimsy. It had practically no depth and took a lot of power to try and keep my picking accurate. These solved the problem. I still can pick really hard and loud, but I also stay precise with what I'm playing.
> ...



I think I tried the bigger version of the jazztone picks, but then I used them on a hollow body jazz guitar. They are very thick, I never tried using thme on my solidbody guitar. I might just have to give them a try.
But right now I'm actually happy with either the Ibanez Gilbert picks or the JazzIII Tortex/Ultex/Nylon. It's just that for some reason I keep rotating between them....


----------



## apiss (Jun 29, 2010)

Dude, you're not alone  I find that I'm in the same exact situation as you are! I've never tried Jazz III's or PG's picks, but I always switch from Dunlop Delrin 500 1.5mm to some other picks that has the same size and shape, but with less thickness - say, 1.0mm or 1.2mm. So, I'd keep 2 Delrin 1.5mm, one 1.2mm pick and one 1.0mm pick in every case for my guitars. And a stack of all three type of picks in a box in front of me whenever I play 

But, most of the time, I'd use the 1.5mm to practice riffs and to practice leads or harder licks I'd use the 1.2mm or the 1.0mm.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 30, 2010)

I used to use 1.5mm Dunlop Gators, but a while back I got some red Jazz III (upon recommendation from this forum!) and I've loved them ever since! They're quite small and as a result took some getting used to, but now I love the Jazz III and the Gators feel like fucking oars.

Recently got some of the black Jazz III picks with the grip on them. Very nice!


----------



## Murmel (Jun 30, 2010)

I used to play Dunlop Gators 1.5mm, but then I pulled my arm out of my ass and bought 2 Jazz III picks. I will never look back.


----------



## Kstring (Jul 1, 2010)

I play Dunlop Jazz III and Gator grip picks. I find that the Jazz are better for leads and the Gators are better for rythems (AKA: Nevermore Enemies of Reality).


----------



## GeoMantic (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been going between the Red and Black Jazz III picks. I'm not quite sure which one I like yet.

I can feel that there is a difference, I just haven't been able to pick up on exactly what it is yet.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Jul 11, 2010)

I was bouncing back and forth. I have settled so far on Dunlop Nylon 1.0
I had my stage of Black JazzIII's, Nylon .88, and way back in the day Gator's (the green one)


----------



## sgswimmer (Jul 11, 2010)

black and red jazz III for me haha


----------



## jam3v (Jul 11, 2010)

I used to be OCD about trying picks, but finally settled on classic green Tortex...

I played Jazz III Tortex for a while, but I'm about to try some nylon Jazz III's as my picking style could benefit from a smaller pick. My hands/fingers are normal-to-small.


----------



## Wiz (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the jazz 3 ultex myself, but I can't seem to strum worth a crap with it. If I have to strum chords for a while then I'd much rather use a softer pick. Is that just me?


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 14, 2010)

Wiz said:


> I'm a big fan of the jazz 3 ultex myself, but I can't seem to strum worth a crap with it. If I have to strum chords for a while then I'd much rather use a softer pick. Is that just me?



Same here!
I like the Jazz III a lot, too, but for funky playing I prefer a thinner pick, doesn't perse have to be medium but definitely not as thick as the regular jazz III.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 24, 2010)

I`m still searching for the perfect pick,right now I have changed from the dunlop 1.5 purple to the bigstubby 2mm.


----------



## pac1085 (Jul 24, 2010)

I have a bunch of picks and switch between them a lot. 

Jazz III Black, Jazz III Ultex, Tortex Pitch Black Jazz 1.14, Green Tortex, Ultex .60

I bought some metal David Reasoner picks a while ago (stainless and copper) and hated them at first but I've been playing with the copper one a lot more lately and really starting to like it. I still don't care for the stainless one. I'm probably going to order a brass one to try as well.


----------

